# Black racer or black rat snake?



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Agreed, probably a black rat snake. Racers tend to freak out and scoot away in a hurry. Visually it is hard to tell the difference between the two. 

You don't consider it a pest, do ya? It probably is the best bug control in your yard.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

No. I left it alone and even helped it get away from a pissed off bird. Lol. It went under my shed and disappeared.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Black racer would not have been there when you snapped the pic, "poof", gone:yes:


----------

